# Uncooked fish - safe to eat?



## vlm (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had some thawed, uncooked fish in the frig for four days. I it still okay to cook and eat. How long can it stay in there and be okay>


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2007)

That's probably too long for fish.  Smell it.  Fish is good at telling you whether to throw it out or not.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 2, 2007)

no, dont eat it


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny, have you been watching "the incredible mr. limpet" again?
j/k.

vlm, it depends on how fresh the fish was when you bought it, and how cold it was kept from the store to your fridge.

like jenny said, if it smells unpleasant, chuck it. if it has just a bit of fishy smell, wash and pat it dry, and marinate it in teryaki sauce for an hour or two, then grill.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 2, 2007)

Four days is too long - even if you caught it yourself.  Two days on ice &/or in the coldest part of the fridge is the limit.  I'd toss it if I were you.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2007)

if you caught it yourself, cleaned it, and iced it right away until you got it into the fridge, 4 days is not too long. yes, it's approaching the limit, but you should go with your nose on this one.

the fish you buy in your store, unless you live near the shore or the fish distribution market for your area, has been out of the water for at least 2 days by the time you buy it, for the most part. it's been kept on ice or at least temp controlled, but it probably wasn't caught this morning.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - that's true.  Fish you get at the market have probably been out of the water for 4-5 days at LEAST.  But the commercial freezing &/or chilling on the boats & in transit are a lot different (& colder) than our little fridges.

By all means, go by your nose if you want. But do keep in mind that raw fish quality deteriorates very quickly, whether it stinks or not.  Tossing it is just my opinion.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 3, 2007)

If in doubt, chuck it.  Food poisoning is not pleasant.  But don't just use your nose, look at the texture of the flesh. If it doesn't look like it should, chuck it.  If you really don't want to waste it, try cutting a sliver of the fish and eating it.  If it tastes alright, well you are in with a shot.  However, I would try a very simple dish if you go ahead and cook it (like pan frying in herbed flour), one that lets the flavours come thru, that way if it is on the turn, you will know very quickly.  If you oven bake it or smother it with a sauce or marinade, you could end up unwittingly serving bad fish to your diners.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 3, 2007)

honestly with a situation like this, just think about the risk to reward ratio.

what is the reward of eating fish that has been in your fridge for 4 days.

saving a few bucks?

what is the risk?  food poisoning.

i would throw the fish away every time.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 3, 2007)

The nose knows


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 3, 2007)

You also have to know the "character" of the fish, as if you didn't need any more stuff to tell fresh seafood from bad - lol!!

For instance, for the vast majority, if not all, fresh raw fish, there should be absolutely NO flake separations.  Flake separations are a really telltale sign of old fish - particularly salmon & other large filets.

On the other hand - fresh cod - even VERY fresh cod - naturally flake separates, even when boat fresh, so your best bet with cod is to look for white moistness.  If the filet(s) are brown around the edges & look dry, pass them by.  Cod should look moist & fresh (whether fresh or frozen-thawed, which is how most of us usually get it), & flake separation is just fine.

Flake separation in salmon or really any other large fish is unacceptable & you should pass on it.


----------

